# how to trace a horse via it's micro-chip only????



## maxamillion (20 April 2011)

Hi does anyone know how to trace a horse through it's microchip number only??


----------



## Maesfen (20 April 2011)

Make a note of the number then ring around any chipping firms to see if the number is theirs is the obvious answer but might be easier said than done.  You could also ring your vets and ask them if they know which firm has the code to that number.  Alternatively, if you have patience galore, you could try NED and see if they can help.


----------



## cally6008 (20 April 2011)

what's the chip number ?


----------



## maxamillion (20 April 2011)

826098101228735 the date of implant is 2001 thank you  xx


----------



## cally6008 (20 April 2011)

It's a Petlog microchip number so it could be worth a try getting in touch with them and see if they can help in anyway.


----------



## maxamillion (20 April 2011)

Thank you i will  xx


----------



## maxamillion (22 April 2011)

I contacted petlog and they came back telling me the new owner's have not changed the ownership from me :/ so i am now going to look at getting in touch with the passport people xx


----------

